# What is the latest information on Logitech's remote business?



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I have to go work on a system we installed about a year ago... I have been dreading this since I learned that that Logitech was selling it's Harmony division... Now I hear that they have decided not to sell the division and continue on.... 

Anyone know the real story?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

All I can say is that Logitech is still announcing Harmony products. Looks like there is a future path...


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

I think they released the Ultimate and Smart control remotes since they first said they were going to sell the Harmony division, then I believe they had a press release that basically retracted the statement that they were selling off the Harmony division.


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I was able to log into the account I had setup for that 1100 remote without any problems on Saturday. 


I have not been keeping up with the status of Logitech's remotes since I had read they were selling off that division, head in the sand syndrome. Over the years there have been a number of products that require " in the cloud" functions like that remote and frankly I have been burnt too many times  No more Cloud services for me!


----------

